# Convict Fry Macro



## mikesven (Aug 9, 2010)

I was bored this evening so I decided to try and take some pics of my 1 week old pink convict fry. It is cool to get a bit of a closer look at these guys. Right now they are so small.










































- Mike


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

very cool macros.

It is also so cool to breed fish eh?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

very cool.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool pics love the eyes. They look like little goblins on holloween.


----------



## mikesven (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments.

TBemba: it has been very interesting so far. This is the first successful batch of fry for this pair of convicts, and the first batch that I have ever tried to raise.


----------

